# thoughts on my goats



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

All of theas goats are minnitures. The reason they look so fluffy in some spots is because they are getting there winter coats

Murphey 
1.6 yr old wheather 









Elsa 
9 month old doe. Daughter of arwin









Mocha
2 yr old doe 









Arwin 
2.6-3 yr old doe. Mother of Elsa


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are nice goaties. 

I only know about boers to critic, but I am concerned for your goats.

Do they get loose salt and minerals?

I see fishtail in a few of them.

Can you get copper boluses? They need them.

Elsa, I don't know if she is ill or if it is just how the picture was taken? It is the way she is standing.


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

No she was starting to move when the pic was taken. It took me ages to get that because she ceeped following me or comming right up to the camera.
They have not got a minral block at the momment, they did have one, and we are getting one soon.what is a fish tale?


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

What dose a copper blouse?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Copper is essential in goats for good health and hair. If you look at the pic of Elsa, her tail is missing the center of the hair at the end of the tail. Making it look like a fish tail instead of a nice full paint brush type tail. Copper boluses come in pill form from Jeffers livestock supply and other places. You give pills according to the weight of the goat. Copasure is one brand.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree that they look copper deficient, and possibly have some bottle jaw going on?


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

Would that help arwins coat? Her winter coat is always really messy? Im not really shure how to discribe it. Last year it turned in to like dreadlocks beafore comming out. Maby it is because it always seams curley


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

How is their lid color? Can you go check Murphey's lids? I'm a little concerned about the swelling under his jaw...


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

Im just about to go and feed them so i will cheack it out


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

I just had a look at murpheys lif colour and tgey look like quit a dalk pinky red. Is that how they are supost to look?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Well good! That's a good thing.


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

Thats great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

JumpingGoat said:


> No she was starting to move when the pic was taken. It took me ages to get that because she ceeped following me or comming right up to the camera.
> They have not got a minral block at the momment, they did have one, and we are getting one soon.what is a fish tale?


I know how hard it can be getting pics of some. They can make it very difficult. :doh:

Don't get the mineral block. It does no good, get the loose salt and minerals with copper and selenium in it. Even if it is a cattle mineral. Don't get one for sheep it has no copper in it.

The copper bolus for a smaller goat, I would start with 2 gram, then wait 4 months and see how they look. If the tail hair isn't growing back, or the hair doesn't look better, give another 2 grams then. It is better to underdose than to overdose, as it can harm them. If they have loose salt and minerals, which looks like fine sand, they can get some copper ect from that as well. So monitoring them is best.

Color sounds good, yes.


----------

